
WhatsApp “secretly part of spy programme”, Telegram founder claims - rmsaksida
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/whatsapp-surveillance-privacy-telegram-pavel-durov-facebook-a9211151.html
======
huguesdk
yet another reason to switch to a system with an open standard:
[https://matrix.org/](https://matrix.org/)

